# 2023 College Football



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's that time of year - football is back!

https://twitter.com/arkrazorbacks/status/1566204557415178240?s=21


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DOGS! Looked really strong against the Ducks.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Then there is us LSU fans. 
Sure hope things turn around down here, felt like I was watching Mr. Coach Klien standing on the sideline. If the team could have played the whole game line the final minute, dang would the outcome have been different.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Me watching Brian Kelly lose


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

falconsfan said:


> GO DOGS! Looked really strong against the Ducks.


The ducks struggled that game. I'm in Eugene and was hoping for a decent season to catch some home games… tough match up for them for a first game anyway.


----------

